# More Strongman PR's!!!



## fubaseball (Jul 1, 2013)

KM strongman Kentucky day - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice brother! No doubt you will pull that 705 before long..


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Big John! I got some tips from Brandon Lilly that will really increase my DL I believe


----------



## Big-John (Jul 1, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Thanks Big John! I got some tips from Brandon Lilly that will really increase my DL I believe



Brandon is the man! I have been thinking about running the cube here soon..


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 1, 2013)

Him and Dan green are fucking monsters... I have the cube method for strongman... Just my job won't allow me to run it 100%


----------



## tri-terror (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey fu nice try man you almost had it.  A little bit of advice for next time.  When you get stuck like that at the knees, just pull HARDER.


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 1, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Hey fu nice try man you almost had it.  A little bit of advice for next time.  When you get stuck like that at the knees, just pull HARDER.



Haha ill remember that next time... I need to get more legs into it too


----------



## tri-terror (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL, one of my buddy's has trained with Poundstone up in NY and that was his advice lmao!


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 1, 2013)

Makes perfect sense lol I would love to train up there with him


----------



## xmen1234 (Jul 1, 2013)

Great job, fubaseball!  705 will be conquered, no doubt about it!


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 1, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> Great job, fubaseball!  705 will be conquered, no doubt about it!



Thanks man! I kinda did something funny to my knee on the Log press so I wasn't 100% confident driving with legs... Plus I take my legs out of the equation even when I'm 100% so it just wasn't a recipe for success that day!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 2, 2013)

Photoshopped huh Rory..? 

Next time brutha. I still say carry more cast iron pipe one handed and quit passin it off to the laborer....


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Photoshopped huh Rory..?
> 
> Next time brutha. I still say carry more cast iron pipe one handed and quit passin it off to the laborer....



All my weights are actually foam plates, etc... Nothing is real. I just want to be accepted by my Internet peers  

Haha I don't doubt you carry more... I avoid that at all cost


----------



## Rory (Jul 2, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> All my weights are actually foam plates, etc... Nothing is real. I just want to be accepted by my Internet peers
> 
> Haha I don't doubt you carry more... I avoid that at all cost



Dammit so that's the secret. No wonder I gotta compete in your neck of the country lol.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 2, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> all my weights are actually foam plates, etc... Nothing is real. I just want to be accepted by my internet peers



:d


----------

